# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  TRT or PCT?

## blakegains

Hello everybody,

I wanted to get the opinions from you all about going on TRT or should I just do PCT. I know all the information on here and opinions normally point in the direction of PCT but I have one main concern.
Im considering going with TRT for a couple of different reasons. I've read and followed a lot of the threads on here about guys that get extremely depressed during PCT. This scares me because I have bipolar disorder and going into a depression would cause serious problems with my mental and emotional state. My brain doesn't rebound from depression like most people do. I could potentially go into a depression and not come out of it for months or even years. 
I'm currently at my 8 week mark of a test only cycle based off of austinites first cycle sticky. I feel better than I ever have, ( with the exception of test flu in the beginning ) which I know all good things must come to end of course. I'm going to get blood work next week to make sure AI dose is good and everything. Donated blood a couple of days ago and my BP definitely decreased. I do meal planning and take all the necessary vitamins. 
I take my health and all of this seriously so I will heed everyone's advice given. 
I should also mention that I have 3 kids with my wife and got a vasectomy about 5 months ago so I'm happy not being able to have anymore kids. 
I'm understanding that dialing in TRT can be a pain in the ass and a bit tricky but it sounds a lot better to me at the moment than having to deal with inevitable depression. 
I don't have a problem with pinning either. 
So I'm at the point where I'm about to either make an Ar-r order or an AAS order for TRT. 

Any experiences and opinions are appreciated. Maybe I'm just being too paranoid about PCT depression from others posts? Let me know what you think. Thanks

----------


## zeusmarada

Dude, I suffer from depression and lethargy as well. I've got low T, but the doc says I'm still within "normal" ranges (last blood test said I was 320). That said, I don't necessarily fancy the idea of pinning every week until I die, but dude, anything is better than the lethargy that comes from low T. I'm trying my own first cycle this fall, since winter time is when it hits me hardest.

That said, obviously do your best to utilize a smart PCT first. Diet, training, avoiding alcohol or other medicines that might be downers, etc. Get plenty of sunshine, and most of all, keep training! Lift hard, always! Although I've never cycled, I see a lot of guys lift hard for ten weeks, then they just sort of "go through the motions" in the gym when they're not cycling. This is dumb. Weight lifting is crucial to good mental health for me. I assume it'll be the same, regardless of AAS or not, for you. Lift hard, brother!

----------


## Joco71

For sure come off and do PCT. TRT is not a fix all. Your young man and you don't want to be pinning the rest of your life unless you need to. Good Luck and no worries !!

----------


## kelkel

Do pct unless TRT is a medical necessity.

----------


## davidtheman100

I really think you should realize that there ARE health risks associated with the path you could take that need to be tended to 24/7/365 of the year especially if you're going to be occasionally blasting...These things can be easily avoided by doing PCT and then your hormones returning back to normal...It's the best of both worlds, you get to look GREAT for months at a time, and then you drop back down to GOOD with GOOD HEALTH when you're off...Not to say TRT is a bad thing because it's not, but i'm sure most of the people that are on wish that they have high natural test and would take it everyday of the week over low T...Also realize trt is not particularly cheap either..

----------


## S.KIRBY

depo testosterone /low t/ water retention
i was told i had low t, im 37 years old and my levels were around 100..... so i tried the gel ad then to the injections.... they started me off at 100ml every two weeks..... at 400ml every week i can tell i feel a whole lot better. cuts heal faster , hair is growing, i want to have sex.... is 400 ml every week just two much ??? im off thge reservation until i have an endo apt in august, so i am doing trial by error here.... i did 200 every week for over a month then 300 and this wil be my second week at 400ml. i still feel a lil better. i have noticed thowater rention and a lot of it..... also the need to stretch all the time . i can feel a tightness in all major muscle groups...... does all this sound ok and or is the anyhting else i can attempt to get the water retension down .... my apt is in august so i will have to cut back down to my prescribed dosage soon. thanks again ... i new to this sorry if i rambled.. shaun

----------


## kelkel

Hi Kirby. Start a new thread in this forum and we'll help you out.

----------

